# Branson - Willow Ridge or Stormy Point



## Pompey Family (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not hopeful that our trade request for Hilton Head will come through so we're currently looking at alternatives.  Checking with Interval at the moment we can see several trades in Branson, Marriott Willow Ridge and Festiva Stormy Point being two that appeal to us.  Has anyone experience of both?  We're taking our two boys, 7 and 4 and two nieces, 15 and 12.  The boys love being in the pool all day whilst the girls will probably enjoy mooching around the shops and checking out boys.

Branson seems like a good place to visit so would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 6, 2011)

With Children, I'd go with Willow Ridge if only because it has what is probably the best pool complex in Branson. Willow Ridge also has a better location if you're wanting to get around to attractions but Stormy Pointe would probably be considered a better location for getting to Silver Dollar City. 

We have not stayed at Stormy Pointe Village although it has interested us but, it's of interest to us because it's a little more remote and the units are individual cottages. Since we don't have younger children traveling with us, family amenities aren't all that important. 

I doubt that either Summer Winds or Festiva quality will match that of Marriott. Stormy Pointe began as a Festiva resort but the developement of the second half of the resort appears to have been sold to Summer Winds.


----------



## zcrider (Oct 7, 2011)

I have stayed once at Stormy Point village.  (3 bedroom) it was very nice and every bit as nice as all the marriott's I have visited.  The pool isn't that big and that being a big deal to your kids, I would probably pick the Marriott.  I own at that Marriott Willow Ridge, but it is my trader, so I haven't actually stayed there yet.  I have stayed at the Welk's resort in Branson and loved it there!  The pool area was good too.  So don't rule that place out. 
I too am interested in how the Marriott compares, so look forward to someone else answering.

Ps.  Not sure if the Hilton at Branson landing is their hotel or timeshare, but heard people talking about how nice it was there and that location would be prime for the girls who like to walk around shopping.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2011)

zcrider said:


> I have stayed once at Stormy Point village.  (3 bedroom) it was very nice and every bit as nice as all the marriott's I have visited.  The pool isn't that big and that being a big deal to your kids, I would probably pick the Marriott.  I own at that Marriott Willow Ridge, but it is my trader, so I haven't actually stayed there yet.  I have stayed at the Welk's resort in Branson and loved it there!  The pool area was good too.  So don't rule that place out.
> I too am interested in how the Marriott compares, so look forward to someone else answering.
> 
> Ps.  Not sure if the Hilton at Branson landing is their hotel or timeshare, but heard people talking about how nice it was there and that location would be prime for the girls who like to walk around shopping.



Hilton does not have a timeshare in Branson. The Hilton at  Branson Landing is a timeshare and, even if it were, Hilton exchanges through RCI while Marriott exchanges through I.I.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2011)

These are the last links to the last photo albums we have of Willow Ridge (use to be called Horizon's). The first one is older but has photo's of the pools in summer. The second one is newer but was taken during the Christmas season.

While I haven't stayed at Stormy Pointe Village, we have been by there several times. Somehow, I can't imagine the resort having as nice of amenities for families that the Marriott does. Having seen pictures of the units at Stormy Pointe, I can't imagine the quality is equal to Marriott's but, since I haven't stayed at Stormy Pointe, my isn't what I'd consider an informed opinion. 

Click on the pictures to see the full photo albums. 





[



I will be posting a new album of Willow Ridge in a couple of weeks.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 7, 2011)

We have stayed both places twice and with kids, I would pick Willow Ridge because of the pool.  In my opinion it's location is a little better.  Both are good resorts.  What time of the year are you going?  WR also has an indoor pool.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and thanks for the pictures Doug.  It's always nice to see 'real' pictures as I think you get a better perspective of what a place is really like. 

We'll be going at the end of July into August which I understand is nice and warm.  Any problems with bugs?


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks for the replies and thanks for the pictures Doug.  It's always nice to see 'real' pictures as I think you get a better perspective of what a place is really like.
> 
> We'll be going at the end of July into August which I understand is nice and warm.  Any problems with bugs?



Define problems with bugs. It's Missouri in the middle of the summer. There's always bugs. Chiggers can be an issue if you get into tall grass. Mosquito's can always be an issue. You're in an area with woods so there's the potential for ticks (unusual unless you get out into the woods) and then there are spiders but, resorts are usually good about doing their best to keep them out of the units. Brown recluse (sp?) spiders can be in issue at times. As a child, I learned to always shake out my shoes. When we lived in Jefferson City, MO we had issues with scorpions but I've yet to see one in Branson. It's always a good idea to never turn over a rock with your hands. I had a scott master stung by a scorpion once that way.  

As far as problems at the resorts, we're in Branson 2 to 4 times per year and have never experienced anything I would consider a problem. Others have posted seeing the occasional spider but I don't recall ever having seen one. Once, a poster thought chigger bites (usually around the ankles) were bed bugs. 

In reality ALL areas of the country will have some sort of bug issue. It just depends on what you consider an issue. Like I said, I've never had a bug infestation problem at any of the resorts where we've stayed. I don't believe either of the two you're considering will have issues.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 7, 2011)

I'd imagine there's a big difference between what I would call bugs and what you'd call bugs!  Personally mosquitos are my pet hate (and my kids) but a decent plug-in should suffice.  I wasn't sure whether there would be hoards of gnats and other flying pests attacking every time you walked into anything resembling woodland.

I'm trying to placate an over imaginative 6 year old who thinks he'll be faced with tornadoes, rattledsnakes, scorpions and amything else mother nature wants to send his way!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> I'd imagine there's a big difference between what I would call bugs and what you'd call bugs!  Personally mosquitos are my pet hate (and my kids) but a decent plug-in should suffice.  I wasn't sure whether there would be hoards of gnats and other flying pests attacking every time you walked into anything resembling woodland.
> 
> I'm trying to placate an over imaginative 6 year old who thinks he'll be faced with tornadoes, rattledsnakes, scorpions and amything else mother nature wants to send his way!



No rattlesnakes (or at least very rare) but, there are sometimes water snakes near lakes. DON'T turn over rocks with bare hands. While we use to have a good number of scorpions when we lived just outside of Jefferson City, MO, I can't say I've ever seen one in all the trips we've taken to Branson. It's not unusual to see spider webs with spiders in them at night but, Marriott keeps them cleaned up. When we stay at The Suite's at Fall Creek you sort of have to watch out for them when you're going back to your unit. Tornado's are like any other regional national disaster issue. Everyone seems to have something and, at least with a tornado, there's typically plenty of warning. 

With mosquito's, just use a bug repellent that has DEET and you should be all right. To keep chiggars away a little sulfer powder in the bands of your socks usually works well. I'm so use to them they're just an irritant more than anything else. Some people react more to their bites than others. Typically, they'll get your ankles when you're not looking and I don't recall ever feeling them bit me, just the very annoying itching that comes afterwards. Avon's Skin-So-Soft works well to relieve the itch.


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks Doug.  Perhaps you can enlighten me on what s'mores are as well?  I keep reading about s'mores nights and I'm making the assumption that they're some sort of marshmallow concoction that you toast over a fire.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 9, 2011)

Pompey Family said:


> Thanks Doug.  Perhaps you can enlighten me on what s'mores are as well?  I keep reading about s'mores nights and I'm making the assumption that they're some sort of marshmallow concoction that you toast over a fire.



Hershy Choclate bars and marhmellows that have been roasted over a fire sandwhiched between two grahm crackers. Basically, a chocolate bar and marshmellow sandwhich with grahm crackers taking the place of bread.

Here's a link to a picture http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...e&sigi=157haoobr&sigb=11o30fh9k&fr=att-portal


----------



## Pompey Family (Oct 10, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Hershy Choclate bars and marhmellows that have been roasted over a fire sandwhiched between two grahm crackers. Basically, a chocolate bar and marshmellow sandwhich with grahm crackers taking the place of bread.



I think I'll pass on that, the kids probably won't though.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 10, 2011)

They are an icon for the Girl Scouts, all four of my daughters loved them.


----------

